# Those in the greater Wormtown area- Barney's Bike Shop



## Marc (Jun 23, 2006)

I just want to plug a good bike shop in Worcester proper on Chandler street- Barney's.

I highly recommend them, I've talked with the owner a bit and they're far superior to their main competitors, Bicycle Alley.

If you're in the market for a bike, or need maintenance done, go in and ask for Peter Howard.  He's the man.

It's the anit-Bike Alley.

Check out the website- http://www.barneysbicycle.com/


----------

